

Netflix: Stories about our new PAC and SOPA are not true - Posibyte
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2012/04/09/netflix-stories-about-our-new-pac-and-sopa-are-not-true/

======
tocomment
Can anyone give us a TLDR of this issue? I'm finding it quite confusing.

